# yew top shot



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Finished this top shot today
Made from an oversized yew fork I cut last season but forgot I had.
Files, dremel and a wood saw was all I used to shape it.
Pics really don't do it justice.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang that's pretty! Very nice work.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you mate


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

That is absolutely amazing. It's not for sale or trade is it?

Njones


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Pm sent mate


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

WOW!!!

That's a stunning shooter!

Love the color of the yew!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks mate


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful to quality work mate


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Really nice mate.

E.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks mate. Racked my brain for ages on what to do with the fork them I knew it had to be a top shot lol


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Love the wood grain..very well done..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks bud


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That grain is just fantastic! Absolute beauty!!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice grain and overall shape and finish.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Amazing!!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks lads


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

That is stunning and great craftsmanship too


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheers pal


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

U ever make another I want it


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Woow it's beautiful!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thats just AMAZING bud!! The grain, the finish...everything! Keep making catties like these 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

simply awesome


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

A beautiful piece made from a beautiful wood. Dude you did that justice and then some.

Absolutely love it :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks lads


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Absolutely spectacular carving, mate! English Yew, too.

My knees are knocking. :headbang: :headbang: :devil: :devil:


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Absolutely spectacular carving, mate! English Yew, too.
> My knees are knocking. :headbang: :headbang: :devil: :devil:


Thanks mate. I'm fortunate to have a yew tree plantation pretty close by so can get as much as I want


----------



## JBarber (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow!! That is stunning


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Maestralopitecus!

congratulations,

jazz


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful piece !! I'd love to get ahold of some yew


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is simply incredible! Great finish. I want to see more.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks lads. Got another yew fork left. See what happens with that


----------



## Mes (Mar 17, 2015)

Yew never ceases to amaze me! That wood is always stunning... and you did a great job with it!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thats a sweet shooter i have never worked with yew but it is a beautiful wood


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Gorgeous. Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mr.Renkuan Tan (Mar 26, 2015)

What is your QQ？

My QQ is 2556637328

I come from China, please exhibitions.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks lads, really appreciated. Its found a new home already and the owner loves it. Happy days


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazing slingshot man! 
I love the shape! And the colours are just awesome!


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

That's one of the best looking naturals I've ever seen, nice work!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

One of my favorite wood. Very good work buddy.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheers lads


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I love the color. Beautiful grains.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheers


----------

